# FOR SALE- 2005 CarMate Enclosed Trailer



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

2005 CarMate Enclosed Trailer. It is a 7 foot wide by 12 foot long 7000lb double axle trailer with tandem brakes. It is gray in color with add-ons such as interior lights, finished interior walls, walk-on roof with ladder racks and a side door. There is approximately 3-4 hours driving on this trailer and all local. 6,000.00 new. Will sell for 5,000.00.

PM for deteails


----------

